# free patterns



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

http://wendyknits.net/finished-work-free-patterns-tips/sub-page/


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Some very nice patterns, thank you for the link!!


----------



## Carolee R (Nov 29, 2012)

Thank you for the great site, I printed out a couple... :thumbup:


----------



## JUE7459 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you,lovely patterns.I'm looking for a nice pattern to do a baby blanket.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Beautiful, thank you.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Very nice patterns. Have printed some already. Thank you.


----------



## Andiekaye (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you for that wonderful site. I found some great patterns.y


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I like this site!
I will be coming back to it, soon!
Thank you for the post!


----------



## k2p3-knit-on (Oct 24, 2012)

Super site!


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow! Great link!! Thanks for sharing! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

